# Check out these SOCKS!!!



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2010)

I figured enough people told me to do it. But it'd be awesome if others would post pictures of their awesome socks as well. 

This is what I'm wearing. 






And these are the awesome socks to match


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are indeed awesome socks; and if you're a true sock lover, I suggest spending your next pay check at Sock Dreams. Probably the home of the greatest socks on the planet. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 1, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Those are indeed awesome socks; and if you're a true sock lover, I suggest spending your next pay check at Sock Dreams. Probably the home of the greatest socks on the planet. :happy:




oh my gosh! I love those socks they have!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Those are indeed awesome socks; and if you're a true sock lover, I suggest spending your next pay check at Sock Dreams. Probably the home of the greatest socks on the planet. :happy:



YES!!! I actually ran across this website about two or three weeks ago. I have yet to order something, But it is on to do list. I'm looking for a pair of green socks, I havent been able to find a good pair.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm obsessed with socks.. I own about 200 pairs right now.. it takes up two drawers in my dresser :x My favorite sock brand is Betsey Johnson.. they're expensive but so adorableeee.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 3, 2010)

I totally don't wear socks unless the heating is broken.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I totally don't wear socks unless the heating is broken.



How do you keep your shoes from getting smelly?

Also, Hozay, I want to make love to your sock covered feet. I am jealous your ability to pull off zany socks.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> How do you keep your shoes from getting smelly?



I try to go barefoot whenever possible, but it's possible to get shoe-deodorizer stuff.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

you have the best socks

I used to have some great ones with teddies and dolphins and stuff but all gone bye bye now


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I figured enough people told me to do it. But it'd be awesome if others would post pictures of their awesome socks as well.



*this is the #1 best all time shot of you....you look beyond adorable....awww thanks for sharing
*


----------



## Esther (Oct 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I totally don't wear socks unless the heating is broken.



Same!



BigChaz said:


> How do you keep your shoes from getting smelly?



My shoes totally smell. Hahahaha.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread has the castingpearls seal of approval. 

<although El Joy De Sockso would have been a better title>


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2010)

Hozay, you are so snazzy


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 4, 2010)

Awww  How awesome! :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 5, 2010)

VERY nice socks there I love wearing cool socks don't have many cool ones though *sigh*:happy:


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 5, 2010)

You are too cute papi. I approve :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, somehow these magical socks made everyone think I'm good looking. Here is today, nothing special at all, just turquoise all around. I need to step it up. And I really like these leather shoes. They're beat to hell, but I really like them and they're super comfortable.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks everyone, somehow these magical socks made everyone think I'm good looking. Here is today, nothing special at all, just turquoise all around. I need to step it up. And I really like these leather shoes. They're beat to hell, but I really like them and they're super comfortable.



hmmm, the socks and shirt aren't really the same shade... i'm very disappointed...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, the socks and shirt aren't really the same shade... i'm very disappointed...



I saw that in the pictures, BUT they are. It was the lighting. One had flash, one didn't.


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2010)

My socks cannot hold a candle to Hozay's, but I still do like these ones (probably mostly because they are a silk-cotton blend, love the feel of them). 

ETA: They are totally brought down by the rather worn out shoes I'm wearing at the moment. I really need to go shopping for a new pair of shoes to keep at work!


----------



## Esther (Oct 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



Sir, your souliers look like footballs!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm wearing sky-blue argyle patterned socks. 

They're pretty. Ha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm wearing sky-blue argyle patterned socks.
> 
> They're pretty. Ha.



Argyle is the best!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2010)

Since my company is shutting shit down, they decided to be nice enough to let us wear jeans the rest of the week. 

Today I bring you, gray, red, and blue. Someone called these my sockpuppet socks. 











Free sexy pick to the lady who knows what my shirt is in regards to!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm totally going to steal that shirt from you.


----------



## Venom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Since my company is shutting shit down, they decided to be nice enough to let us wear jeans the rest of the week.
> 
> Today I bring you, gray, red, and blue. Someone called these my sockpuppet socks.
> 
> ...




Your superhero shirts and spiffy socks make you hardcore amazing.


----------



## Dutchgut (Oct 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Since my company is shutting shit down, they decided to be nice enough to let us wear jeans the rest of the week.
> 
> Today I bring you, gray, red, and blue. Someone called these my sockpuppet socks.
> 
> ...



You always seem so cheerful in your posts. It's a pleasure to view them. 
I hope that your company's plans will not haave unpleasant consequences for you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 23, 2010)

A little of the pronz for you guys.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

omg I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 23, 2010)

pure awesomeness right there you two!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 12, 2010)

I took this one specifically for surly. Orange socks and rolled up pants.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys have no idea.

I have made socks, seamed socks, sewn socks, knitted socks..... All in sock mills in my town! Let me tell you, socks ain't fun to make...ugh. 
I live in Fort Payne Alabama "Official Sock Capital of the World."  We have a museum. True story. 

I can get the best, cheapest most awesome socks on the planet on the low low. I have around two hundred pairs, mostly from the Sock Store, most of them are only 10 bucks a dozen, even the toe socks, which I prefer during the winter.

I guess this year if we do Dimensions Snowflakes I know what to get some of you guys!! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2011)

Look what I got for Christmas, Hozay!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Jan 2, 2011)

I sadly am the king of white socks. I even looked for just dress socks to no avail.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazing socks, loooove :3


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 3, 2011)

And today I have Happy Feet!


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2011)

Surly, BEB, those are both great!


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 3, 2011)

How have I been missing this thread!???

I LOVE socks. 
Check out these bad boys:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2011)

*yo hozay.....step it up willl ya!!!!

serious competition on dese bhm/ffa boards*


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 4, 2011)

All my socks are plain black, looking at everyone else's socks makes me feel sad.


Check out these... 



.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 5, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Look what I got for Christmas, Hozay!





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And today I have Happy Feet!



my, oh my. Look at THESE fine specimens. 

I'm glad someone stepped up to share socks. I didn't intend to make the thread just for MY socks. 

So Surly, Bansh, thank you. 

And surly, you better put those away, or I will take them. And wear them with a grey wool suit with a green tie. Count on it


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> my, oh my. Look at THESE fine specimens.
> 
> I'm glad someone stepped up to share socks. I didn't intend to make the thread just for MY socks.
> 
> ...


 
It's about TIME! 

You are our Sock Guru and leaving us hanging is paramount to sock torture.

And it doesn't surprise me in the least that you covet my Christmas socks, Mr.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah! 
fucksocks! 

http://www.throx.com/home.html


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 1, 2011)

I searched high and low, because Surly showed me up, that and I just really liked the stripes. SHECK IT OUT!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I searched high and low, because Surly showed me up, that and I just really liked the stripes. SHECK IT OUT!!!



Long live the KING! :bow:


----------



## ForeignSoul (Mar 7, 2011)

Bro, while your socks are cool....they cannot be as epic as my white and purple butterfly/hearts socks.... Socks that I pulled out of the lost and found at the local skate rink. A few of the teens dared me to wear them so, I put them on and wore them EVERY Friday Night for two years..... Of course, I washed them before I put them on a second time....lol 



G.D. IT! I cannot currently post a pic of them....eh.

Lamesville


----------



## JulieD (Mar 8, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> Bro, while your socks are cool....they cannot be as epic as my white and purple butterfly/hearts socks.... Socks that I pulled out of the lost and found at the local skate rink. A few of the teens dared me to wear them so, I put them on and wore them EVERY Friday Night for two years..... Of course, I washed them before I put them on a second time....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



without pictures...it didnt happen...just saying:happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 10, 2011)

I rocked my Care Bear socks today...couldn't resist sharing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 15, 2011)

It's been a while, you slag of a thread you.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's been a while, you slag of a thread you.


 

I'm really hoping for some Christmas socks in December, Mr!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 16, 2011)

They always make me slip on my ass.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's been a while, you slag of a thread you.



Anymore great socks, Hozay?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 23, 2012)

fat hiker said:


> Anymore great socks, Hozay?


 

I KNOW! I just mentioned the sock thread to him yesterday!


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are my Koi socks from Japan! They make my feet look a bit weird, but I like the little Koi! I've never quite found an occasion to wear them though 

View attachment Koi carp socks!.JPG


----------



## MRdobolina (Aug 17, 2012)

neon n animal prints ... kermit approved


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 15, 2013)

hadn't posted in a long time, and am always getting hounded be certain people. 

So here's a few new ones, well there's lots of new ones but these are my favorites so far. 








and for some reason I REALLY like the spiderman argyle.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 15, 2013)

It's about time, Sock Whisperer!

:bow:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hadn't posted in a long time, and am always getting hounded be certain people.
> 
> So here's a few new ones, well there's lots of new ones but these are my favorites so far.


----------



## sophie lou (Apr 23, 2013)

hah i thought that check out these socks was a discreet way of posting something else. Sometimes i really do need to drag my mind out of the gutter. I like some of them socks especially the ones with toes


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 24, 2013)

This is my first foray into the world of whimsical socks. I've been told that posting this will make me seem more "enigmatic". 

Despite such nonsense I'm posting anyway.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 25, 2013)

I think you've been challenged, Josie.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2013)

So's when I was about to throw away the cardboard that came with my new socks I noticed for the first time the words "Women's Socks" in the upper left hand corner. My previous post so never fucking happened. 

From now on I'm sticking to the basics. 

View attachment byu 003.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2013)

It's too late. You've worn "women's" clothing. You are infected with the tragedy of being associated with womanhood. There is no hope for you now.

Godspeed.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2013)

That ship already sailed when I developed D-cups.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 25, 2013)

Paquito said:


> It's too late. You've worn "women's" clothing. You are infected with the tragedy of being associated with womanhood. There is no hope for you now.
> 
> Godspeed.



Yeah, it's not as if wearing women's clothes occasionally is hot or anything.... *shifty eyes*


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 26, 2013)

All my socks are either black or white. I am armed with uninteresting socks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 26, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> All my socks are either black or white. I am armed with uninteresting socks.



well go out there and get something with a pattern! Something that matches a tie, possibly an accent on a shirt, the possibilities will change your LIFE!!


----------



## Tad (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm missing this thread, so I hereby declare Thursday the 22nd of December, 2016 to be: "Hozay J. Garcia Memorial Fancy Sock Day."

To honour the spirit of our departed comrade (he hasn't posted since September), now that he has moved on to a better place (have you heard about the company he is working at!?!), all and sundry are invited to wear their fanciest, most colourful, or simply favourite hosiery (socks, stockings, whatever), and share the pictures here.

You have eight days to prepare, and the stores have much in the way of fancy socks and stockings at this time of year, so if you don't have appropriate items yet, you can yet prepare to participate.


----------



## agouderia (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes - I want to see new socks too!

Did you buy any Cologne socks Hozay???

Or just the even cuter 1.FC ones which feature the cathedrale and billy goat???

.... and some Christmassy ones ...

.... or wintery - with snowmen ....


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 14, 2016)

Tad said:


> I'm missing this thread, so I hereby declare Thursday the 22nd of December, 2016 to be: "Hozay J. Garcia Memorial Fancy Sock Day."
> 
> To honour the spirit of our departed comrade (he hasn't posted since September), now that he has moved on to a better place (have you heard about the company he is working at!?!), all and sundry are invited to wear their fanciest, most colourful, or simply favourite hosiery (socks, stockings, whatever), and share the pictures here.
> 
> You have eight days to prepare, and the stores have much in the way of fancy socks and stockings at this time of year, so if you don't have appropriate items yet, you can yet prepare to participate.



Excellent idea - gives me one more day to wear the ugly Christmas socks my wife's best friend sent to our family at Christmas time a few years back! (Four pairs of ugly socks - she really didn't know what to buy for us.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 15, 2016)

But i only have christmas undies!!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 15, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But i only have christmas undies!!



You say that as though sharing pictures of you wearing those would be a problem for anyone.


----------



## Tad (Dec 15, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> You say that as though sharing pictures of you wearing those would be a problem for anyone.



Loopy is wise; listen to Loopy!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 15, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But i only have christmas undies!!



Hmm. No socks at all? Then I'm sorry that just will not do at all. Keep your festive little panties with the frilly lace and silky smoothness and skimpy high cut material that accentuates your full womanly curves to yourself. Harumph!! Well on second thought, no sense in being Scrooge-like. It is the holidays you know? Go ahead and post a dozen or so. From different angles and poses and states of dress and undress! '''Tis the season.


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2016)

Reminder: only two more sleeps! (What? You are excited about anything _other_ than "Hozay J. Garcia Memorial Fancy Sock Day"?)


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2016)

Today is the day! Did you remember? Will you share? 

Even if your socks are not exciting, share a pic anyway (optional thumbs up to channel the spirit of HJG)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 21, 2016)

Wait i thought it was tomorrow?


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2016)

Ack, you are right! I got myself all confused 

(originally I'd been thinking Wednesday, changed my mind to Thursday, then forgot that I'd changed my mind ... )


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2016)

This time for real -- have at it!

And while I didn't manage to get out to find anything all that fun, this is what I had on yesterday

PS it is hard to take pictures of your feet without getting weird foreshortening effects  

View attachment sok.jpg


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2016)

Even if you entirely forgot, you can post pics of whatever you are wearing today -- most of us will never achieve the full Hozay, but we can all do what we can.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 22, 2016)

I am sockless 90% of the time!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 23, 2016)

A little late but I didn't want leave Tad hanging.


----------

